# special deer



## Fatboy (Oct 9, 2015)

I lost my dad this year on August 30th to pancreatic cancer. I set a goal of killing a deer with his old browning Spartan recurve this season. Last night I managed to do just that. It's a little bitty button but this deer means more to me than any one I've ever shot. His old bow is 62" 46#@28". It's more like 52-53 at my draw. I use legacy 2020s with bear super razorheads. Shot was right at 20yds and hard quartering away. It cut the bottom of his heart. Didn't make it 40yds.Called my mom to tell her and we both cried like babies.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 9, 2015)

I am sorry about your father Greg. May his soul rest in peace.

What a fine way to honor, and remember him.


----------



## rydert (Oct 9, 2015)

great tribute to your dad......congrats on the deer....


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 9, 2015)

That's awesome Greg. I hate to hear that about your dad. It's a great tribute to him though.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2015)

Congratulations, Greg! I'm really happy for you to have reached your goal with your dad in mind.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 9, 2015)

sorry for your loss Greg.... as the others have said... great tribute to your dad!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome tribute brother!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 9, 2015)

Good for you Greg. Lost my Dad to pancreatic cancer back in 1969.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 9, 2015)

That is indeed a special deer. Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2015)

I bet your dad is smiling down on you, he would be proud, congrats sir.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 9, 2015)

That's just awesome. Great way to remember your father.


----------



## Gordief (Oct 9, 2015)

count it a blessing... both of you are left-handed.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome way to honor your father


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 9, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2015)

Great tribute!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2015)

Outstanding!!RC


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 9, 2015)

Great memory and tribute.  Sorry about your father, but I am confident he is smiling down on you.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a great story and I'm sorry to hear about your dad,  it makes me want to spend some more time with mine,  glad your dad's spirit was with you on that sweet kill!  Thanks for sharing!  God bless .


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 10, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss of your dad.  It sounds to me like he did a good job with his fathering.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 10, 2015)

What a truly fine way to honor your father. Congrats on a great kill.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 10, 2015)

Congratulations!! I did the same thing with my father-n-law's bow. I know how special that deer is to you.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 10, 2015)

Perfect tribute! Print those pics - they'll be a valued treasure to your family.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrat's on your deer....Sorry for your loss! 
Dad's are special ...I don't have a hunting or fishing trip were I feel my Dad with me... Been gone nine years now...
They may be gone from this world, but never from our hearts!  Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers..


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 12, 2015)

That is one special deer.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome story Greg!! Real happy for you! Congratulations sir!!! A trophy is not always a buck with big antlers. ?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrats on that trophy of a lifetime


----------



## Swamperdog (Oct 12, 2015)

Congrats on the deer.  That is definitely a special one!  My son took a deer hide with hair on that I killed as a young man and made it into a quiver for his traditional bow.  Maybe save the hide and make something out of it that you can pass down.  (pictures are good too)

-Swamperdog


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 12, 2015)

Greg, like everyone else has said, that's truly a special and memorable honor.  You said you were going to do it, and made it happen.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the congrats. It was definitely a trophy to me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, congrats on your deer.


----------



## Tailfeather (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your father, but I think you made a special connection with him through this. Very cool, congrats.


----------



## JJhunts (Oct 16, 2015)

You and your mom were not crying alone.  . .


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations on a great way bring your dad into the hunt.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 19, 2015)

Greg, I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad. Congratulations on the deer and doing a great job to honor his memory


----------



## gurn (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

